# Water temp



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

Being new to Bettas my head is spinning from all the differing info out there...My main concern is water temp-I have read and been told anything from the low 70"s to as high as 86 degrees..... what is the consensus among you all as to the best for these guys...I also have 3 ghost shrimp in with him and I don't want to cook them in the process. 

Also, is there a "better" place to get Betta's online or do you think it best to rescue them from the pet shops and Walmart? I'm afraid I don't enough to get a rescue and be able to help him/her.

Any opinions would be appreciated from you all and thanks for all your help.

Michelle and "Blu Finn" my betta
:betta:


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have 2 tanks with bettas, i have my heaters set at 80 in there for them and been doing really great


----------



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Rob72......I will get a heater tomorrow and slowly raise the temp.

Any thoughts on what I need to get for a 5 gallon tank? I thought since I lived in Orlando I would not need one, but I can see that I will.

Thanks again,
Michelle & Blu Finn the DT :betta:


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you can get a hydro heater 15 watt for about 13 bucks on amazon or there abouts


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi! I'm brand new to bettas too (although I had a couple in the past and made a LOT of mistakes and, sadly, they didn't last long). After much research, and through the great help of this board, my new ones are very healthy and happy. Both of mine were "rescues" so to speak. Valentino came from a LFS that had the bettas individually in tanks with fish that bettas most often get along with (platies, etc). But someone had chewed my betta's fins down to not much more than nubs. I saw his potential, and could picture him when they grew back, and really had a feeling for him, so I bought him, and now, only 5 weeks later, his fins are REALLY long. I mean, they have grown longer than I ever expected. I also learned from here that he's a combtail. His fins are easily 2.5 times longer than when I got him!

The second one is Cleopatra, and I rescued her from Petsmart several days ago. Everyone, I guess, was buying the males since they have the impressive fins, and the more colorful females. She is mostly white, small and dainty, and with bronze fins. I saw her, fell in love, and finally, after almost two weeks, talked my hubby into letting me buy her. We were there anyway to get a 20 gallon tank, and she was, luckily, still there. I cycled my 10 gallon tank with the betta in it. I don't recommend it, as you could lose your beloved fish. I was diligent about water testing throughout. I sometimes tested twice a day, and a few times, had to do daily water changes. Its almost completely cycled now, 5 weeks in. My 20 gallon tank isn't yet done cycling. In fact, I only set it up a few days ago. Be SURE you have the API Master Test kit. It costs around $32, but its a lifesaver, literally. Because of it, I know exactly what is going on in my tanks at all times.

I keep the temp between 78 and 80 at all times. My bettas are very active as well as the other creatures I have in there. My ghost shrimp and red cherry shrimp are fine at this temp, in fact they are very active and I see them daily.

I think you would do fine with "rescuing" a betta. Mine have done great, and you should see how happy they both were to be in bigger tanks, especially little Cleo who was in that tiny cup! That alone, makes it worth it to me. Just make sure the betta you choose isn't just laying on the bottom, and has no sores, and takes notice of you when you pick up the cup, and seems somewhat active. (They can't be very active in those tiny cups though). Both my bettas swam up to me and seemed interested and friendly. That was also a big factor for me. And they act the same way here, at home. I like personable bettas, but everyone is different. Try not to get a really nervous, skittish one, but then again, sometimes they are that way because they are freaked out. And no wonder, with all they have to go through, and dozens of people looking at them every day. It must be very intimidating.

If at all possible, get a 10 gallon tank instead of a 5. Reason I say that is, they are usually cheaper, and if the ammonia or nitrites get too high, you have a better chance of catching it early with a bigger tank, as the toxins will be more diluted. Plus, I think bettas are much happier with at least 10 gallon homes. Many people are sorry they didn't get a 20 to start with! I have a 20 gallon high for Cleo, and just love it. If you have the space, bigger is better!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Bettas can have their temp up into the mid 80's. Finding good bettas online is tough, but you can check aquabid.com. Just watch out, many of them are thailand breeders and it has to be transhipped to get to you which can cost some major $$.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

You can also check for a local tropical fish club or local breeder, they arent hard to find just gotta ask. IMO the temps can vary, seems like some like it in the mid 70's and some 80 or higher, I would adjust it slowly till you get it just right for your betta. I always recommend staying away from WalMart, they are probably the worst fish handlers out there and as long as people keep buying from them they will continue to sell them, For everyone that someone "rescues" they probably kill 2 or 3 just trying to replace it. Always look for a Local owned fish store they will be a good choice.


----------

